# 5 gallon bowl



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice bowl. I love that the driftwood sticks out. Also, no CO2 for the HC?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Love the scape!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

that is one large bowl! very cool!


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks all!



Monster Fish said:


> Nice bowl. I love that the driftwood sticks out. Also, no CO2 for the HC?


Yup no C02 or ferts. Just dirt, water and light.


----------

